# already established squats springfield mo



## Dandylion (Apr 15, 2013)

my friends van is in the shop and we are looking for an already established squat in the downtown area. or maybe some possible ones. we already got busted at the one on pershing and broadway. anything helps.


----------



## ed rather (Apr 21, 2013)

whaddya mean busted? arrested, or just shoed outa there


----------

